# Fonda's Regrets...



## Gunpowder (Jul 27, 2018)

Jane Fonda says she regrets her "perch on the gun"...

I say how about regrets for the loss of life and torture you caused our American POW's at Hanoi Hilton... 

Jane Fonda says she regrets the ‘horrible’ message her Vietnam actions sent to U.S. troops


----------



## J. (Jul 27, 2018)

80 years old huh? Any day now...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 27, 2018)

It's been recently documented that the not-so-young Ms. Fonda has not accepted the aging process all that well and had what could only be described as a "major breakdown" when she turned 80.

Too bad, so sad.  No one's interested in your guilty confessions and apologies now.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 27, 2018)

Whatever.....your true self was shown, live with it Bitch


----------



## Gunpowder (Jul 27, 2018)

Col. James 'Nick'  Rowe told me that his wife had challenged Hanoi Jane to a televised debate while he was a P.O.W.  To no one's' surprise,  the evil bitch declined.  He also said that when Fonda greeted the american P.O.W's, several of them had passed their respective ssn or names to her during the handshakes...when she got to the last man...she turned and handed those small papers to the NVA.  She also informed the NVA the true identity and mission of several of those P.O.W's which resulted in torture and execution of several of our American P.O.W's.  As a result, Rowe was able to escape while enroute to his execution.  I haven't read Rowe's book, 'Five Years to Freedom' because I want to remember his story as told to me by him in a small bluegrass bar over a 'few' or more Jack and cokes...some day he'll have to buy that last drink for me.


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 27, 2018)

I’m pretty chill and don’t usually write off celebrities over shit they did in terms of politics or even most personal things. She’s one of three, along with Polanski and Penn. Fuck her in her black soul.


----------



## AWP (Jul 27, 2018)

My regret is that she's still alive.


----------



## Centermass (Jul 28, 2018)

She's had 40 some odd years to apologize. She did so once, a few years back, and then, walked it back after a movie and a book deal.

I hold Jimmy Carter in the same regard for pardoning all the draft dodgers who got over on those who served.

Jane Fonda.

The very first tinseltown traitor bitch, I learned to hate. Then, the media. Then, college students, protesters, cassius clay, draft dodgers, the media, viet cong, china, beatles, and then every other son of a bitch, male, female who fornicated on their platforms, spewing nothing but lies, hate and vile from their ignorant pneumonia holes, but too chicken shit to either pick up a rifle, pay their dues, and then bitch or forget who continually provided them that right, and the right of their god forsaken offspring, to this day, yeah, I have a list......my list is long, my list is lengthy, but, alas, I digress.

Interesting statistics worth noting (Stuff you learn here while no one teaches it in any scholastic institutions anywhere)

2/3's of those who served during Vietnam were volunteers rather than draftees.

77 percent of those who died were volunteers.

91 percent of those who served in Vietnam combat stated that they were glad they had served their country.

74 percent said they had enjoyed their time in the military.

71 percent of those who expressed an opinion indicated that they would go to Vietnam again

Even knowing the end result.

For all the thanks you never received, all the negativity you all endured, all the hell you went through, and for all the fuckstick idiots who still don't appreciate what it is they have, how they got it, still get to keep it, and to this day, choose to overlook it or acknowledge it, and all those who never made it back, or those that did who lived with the scars, impairments, battles within and the red tape of a bureaucratic quagmire, to this very day, love you guys in a no homo kind of way.

Thank You for the impressions left, that helped in shaping my future, and Leading The Way. It will never be enough, but saying it again never gets old.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 28, 2018)

Gunpowder said:


> P.O.W's, several of them had passed their respective ssn or names to her during the handshakes...when she got to the last man...she turned and handed those small papers to the NVA. She also informed the NVA the true identity and mission of several of those P.O.W's which resulted in torture and execution of several of our American P.O.W's.



The quoted is something that I never heard or read.  Just wow.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 28, 2018)

How did she know their mission though?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 28, 2018)

The local VFW post had these in all of their urinals. I loved listening to the Vietnam veterans come back to the bar "just gave Jane her golden shower"... lol

@Centermass that's a hellova post bud, I agree with everything you said.


----------



## Gunpowder (Jul 28, 2018)

Centermass said:


> She's had 40 some odd years to apologize. She did so once, a few years back, and then, walked it back after a movie and a book deal.
> 
> I hold Jimmy Carter in the same regard for pardoning all the draft dodgers who got over on those who served.
> 
> ...



You are dead nuts on...we can't forget what our boys did in Vietnam.  The rest of the world can't forget fast enough so it seems...


----------



## Gunpowder (Jul 28, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> How did she know their mission though?



I remember LTC Rowe saying that his cover story about being in Nam to build roads was compromised by the bitch.  She informed the enemy of his mission...how she was able to get that info, I don't recall if he told me or not, sorry.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Jul 28, 2018)

^Wow. What an honor to meet such a guy. 

Shit, I'd even like to meet Ocoka LOL


----------



## Gunz (Jul 28, 2018)

Fuck that bitch.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 29, 2018)

BlackSmokeRisinG said:


> ^Wow. What an honor to meet such a guy.
> 
> Shit, I'd even like to meet Ocoka LOL




You just can't hardly get more total badass than the amazing Colonel Rowe. Although the Special Forces in Vietnam had a habit of producing total badasses. I'm in awe of men like him.


----------



## Gunpowder (Jul 29, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> You just can't hardly get more total badass than the amazing Colonel Rowe. Although the Special Forces in Vietnam had a habit of producing total badasses. I'm in awe of men like him.




I agree...as a young trooper I was in awe to be in his presence...he devoted his entire being for his fellow soldiers and is still missed by many to this day.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Jul 29, 2018)

^ I read a couple of the 6 Silent Men series when I was 18. All I can say is what we did in Iraq wasn't shit compared.

Balls of steele, the lot of ya.


----------



## AWP (Jul 29, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> You just can't hardly get more total badass than the amazing Colonel Rowe. Although the Special Forces in Vietnam had a habit of producing total badasses. I'm in awe of men like him.



Every generation produces giants. Right now there's a Millennial Rowe or Versace or Stockdale or Sijan or Cavaiani or Howard or Thorsness who hasn't received "the call." 

They are out there. The day no answers the phone...that's the day when we're lost.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 29, 2018)

AWP said:


> Every generation produces giants. Right now there's a Millennial Rowe or Versace or Stockdale or Sijan or Cavaiani or Howard or Thorsness who hasn't received "the call."
> 
> *They are out there*. The day no answers the phone...that's the day when we're lost.



A good many are right here on SS, SF/SOF, Rangers, Raiders, PJs, Recon, Corpsmen, Medics, Snipers, EODs...


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 29, 2018)

I hope Fonda dies from cancer in prison as she helps build the wall along the border of the hottest part of America....

I've never met an SF guy who likes her.  This is why I was blown away our very own - *Mod Edit - *supported those bullshit movements she sponsered..


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 29, 2018)

@SpongeBob*24 

I edited out the name only because that person is not a member here anymore and does not have the ability to retort.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 29, 2018)

I respected MOD EDIT ...but I never understood his support of her. But then again, he was too young to have served in Vietnam. I think if he had his opinion of her would've been very different.


----------

